# Using LiveFS for a manual base install



## phatfish (Jul 17, 2009)

I would like to install a base system manually from "/dist/7.2-RELEASE/" on the cd.

Its a setup using some GEOM providers, so i drop into the "live filesystem" under "fixit" to mount up the stuff i need first.

But to get the LiveFS it tells me i must take out the normal cd and use the LiveFS cd, which then means i cant run the base install sctipts, since they are on the other cd (and the LiveFS must have the correct cd in it seems).

What is strange, is i did this exact install with 6.1 which must have had the LiveFS on the install cd as well, because i was never asked to swap the cd out during that install.

My question is, does the dvd install disc for 7.2 behave the same way and ask for the disc to be removed to drop into the LiveFS? Or will i have to put "/dist/7.2-RELEASE/" on a usb stick or something to be able to run the scripts in the LiveFS environment...

Thanks!


----------



## phatfish (Jul 18, 2009)

Just in case anyone is interested in this as well. The DVD image does provide a LiveFS "fixit" environment on the disc with no swapping. I guess there were space issues with the CD since 6.1.


----------



## jef (Jul 20, 2009)

8.0 has a ...-memstick.img that helps to resolve this kind of issue as well.


----------



## Jamz (Jul 21, 2009)

I ran into the same problem doing an install of 8-BETA2. Use the dvd (or memstick) image and you won't need to change discs.

James


----------

